# Is tertiary Fi warmer than inferior Fe?



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

I have two friends which seem to be INTJ and INTP - trying to decide which one is 'colder', lol. They're both very reserved and not very 'peoply' people at all, but I think the INTJ is a touch warmer than the INTP - who really doesn't have much warmth when dealing with others. The INTJ can access it when necessary, for social gatherings and such, but it isn't a preference.

I've wondered about this with ISTJ and ISTP types too. Both can be very reserved and 'cold' -but ISTJs can come across as more polite and kind in certain situations that call for 'social graces' than the ISTP. However, ISTPs can be very relaxed and loose at times as well. 

What's your take? Is tertiary Fi warmer than inferior Fe?


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Zeri said:


> I have two friends which seem to be INTJ and INTP - trying to decide which one is 'colder', lol. They're both very reserved and not very 'peoply' people at all, but I think the INTJ is a touch warmer than the INTP - who really doesn't have much warmth when dealing with others. The INTJ can access it when necessary, for social gatherings and such, but it isn't a preference.
> 
> I've wondered about this with ISTJ and ISTP types too. Both can be very reserved and 'cold' -but ISTJs can come across as more polite and kind in certain situations that call for 'social graces' than the ISTP. However, ISTPs can be very relaxed and loose at times as well.
> 
> What's your take? Is tertiary Fi warmer than inferior Fe?


I guess it depends on the person, but I can see how inferior Fi could come across as warmer. Really depends on the values of the person though. If they follow a guideline of treating others more politely because that's how they would want to be treated (which I think is not really Fi but just the principles of the individual), then I guess they might choose to come across as warmer/more polite. I have noticed this certain apathy for others reactions to ISTP/INTP's behaviors though. I think they are less likely to care about being polite, as I've seen accounts of them saying they just don't care how the world views them. They are content doing their own thing. This could come across as colder in a certain scenario/person. This is not saying that the majority of ISTP/INTP are impolite. Every individual still has their own choices to make, and politeness is just one of those choices.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Bunniculla said:


> I guess it depends on the person, but I can see how inferior Fi could come across as warmer. Really depends on the values of the person though. If they follow a guideline of treating others more politely because that's how they would want to be treated (which I think is not really Fi but just the principles of the individual), then I guess they might choose to come across as warmer/more polite. I have noticed this certain apathy for others reactions to ISTP/INTP's behaviors though. I think they are less likely to care about being polite, as I've seen accounts of them saying they just don't care how the world views them. They are content doing their own thing. This could come across as colder in a certain scenario/person. This is not saying that the majority of ISTP/INTP are impolite. Every individual still has their own choices to make, and politeness is just one of those choices.


Yes, my ISTP husband is the same - he likes being able to speak his mind without caring what other people think of him. It does come across a bit harsh sometimes. ISTJs can be very stern too...but somehow they're more polite with it, I think. From my experience, anyway.


----------



## katnip (Mar 27, 2019)

Honestly, I find it hard to say who is warmer and/or colder.

For the IxTJs that I know, they are definitely more polite, and care more about social graces - not to the same extent as a high Fe obviously, but it's there. At the same time, I find they get offended more easily, and tend to be more serious (so they can come off as cold in that way.)

As for the IxTPs I know, they are a lot more laidback, chill, and aren't easily offended. They tend to joke around more, though they still have a certain "aloofness" to them. That said, I actually find IxTPs to be a bit warmer.

Of course, this is just based solely on the individuals I know.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Tert Fi: Softer but more distant

Inf Fe: Rougher but more social


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I find tert fi colder but more comforting and reliable if that make any sense . I'm very close with my intj cousin , we open up to each other a lot, I find him easiest to talk to in time of stress yet there's always this natural coldness to him- my close gf of nearly 20 years is also an intj and likewise she's very comforting - but cold its hard to describe . With inferior fe ( my grandmother, my husband ) I've never found the type to be cold - they're laid back most of the time--- one moment they're warm and friendly the next aloof

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Interesting...


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Wouldn't individuality be a huge factor in this ??


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I have met those with inferior Fe who are extremely warm and profoundly emotional (once they are close with someone) and I have met those with inferior Fe who are about as emotionally warm as a stop sign. I think it's something that varies from person to person. 

I personally do not find INTJs cold at all, but then, I'm probably biased. I don't know how I come off to other people - warm or cold - but I am often described as "sensitive", so at least I'm not INsensitive! : )


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

brightflashes said:


> I don't know how I come off to other people - warm or cold - but I am often described as "sensitive", so at least I'm not INsensitive! : )


Warm to me


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

@brightflashes, warm to me as well.


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

Zeri said:


> What's your take? Is tertiary Fi warmer than inferior Fe?


It depends on what you mean with "warmer". But I would skip attempting to define, and suggest the question is wrong; rather than "warm", a more suitable category might be "accessible" or "open". How that translates to "warm" then depends on where you are standing.

For IxTPs (assuming functions to imply the types you mentioned) I would call the WYSIWYG experience. They are very much _open_, in their feelings, there's nothing hidden -- if there is nothing there (aka "cold") it's because _there is nothing there_. Whereas IxTJs (in my experience, no claim to universality) are more ... inside-outside-kind-of-way, you may encounter "cold", but it might occasionally still be "warm" somewhere "deeper" that you don't see.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Tertiary Fi is basically Elmyra Duff.
:tongue:


----------



## Lord Thanksalot (May 14, 2019)

This INTJ tells me I can't be romantic while the ISTJ found me rather romantic from the start. Well, the definition of romantic differs here too, but still, can't argue about it being warm, I think it also depends on expectations.


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

Tertiary Fi is the cold pillow you hug while you're inside a warm blanket.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Different people have different ideas of what they mean, like I see people type characters as INTJ because they are "cold" so for those people who obviously are using their own thing which isn't MBTI, IxTJs likely have less "warmth" than IxTPs. Though I personally strongly disagree with @Northern Lights about (MBTI) IxTPs being open about their feelings.


----------



## s2theizay (Nov 12, 2014)

I thought @Northern Lights’ post was very apt. I just my limited experience, an INTJ I’m close with is very warm but distant. She needs time to open up and show her feelings. Personally, I find it strange when people call me cold simply because I don’t express feelings about something. I’m very open when I do have feelings (unless it’s private or detrimental to share) it’s just that very often, I don’t feel anything. Unless we’re talking about some injustice, I’m generally in neutral mode. The feelings that people want me to display simply aren’t there, so I’m perceived as cold.


----------



## 0verLord (Nov 16, 2017)

Inferior Fi is it's own stage of coldness when looking at inferior Fe and tertiary Fi


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

"Warmness" is a nevulous concept at best. I have an ESTJ colleague who is a lot 'warmer' than I am. Te can be very warm even without Fi stepping in. I'd say that these kinds of behaviours aren't as clear-cut as they seem to be here.


----------



## Cobble (Dec 6, 2016)

I actually strongly agree with @Northern Lights's statement. I would also simply add that if there is nothing there (aka "cold"), it can also be because IxTP isn't conscious of its own feeling at the moment, or is unconsciously post-poning the emotion.


----------

